# STRANGE.. yellow Ovamid AKA clomid



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

has anyone got clomid but its yellow and says Ovamid 25, clomifene tablets BP 25mg on the pack at back not clomid ?

it has red and blue pattern to one side also on back , manufactured by: fortune health care ? 

i cant find much about it, i know clomid from the uk but a friend got this form from the US as buying her own drugs for treatments non nhs. they cost her a fair bit and worried she has now lost a heap of money for fake/dangerous drugs. 

and if so and it is clomid, did it work ?


----------



## birty (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi - i dont know the answer to this question but there is a section on the message board homepage where you can ask a pharmacist.


----------



## Nutpot (Feb 6, 2010)

Did she buy them from the internet?
If so, then I would NEVER take fertility drugs from the internet. Your friend needs to have medical supervision for taking any type of fertility drug, she should never self prescribe incase something goes very wrong.

They could well be the real thing as clomifene IS actually another word for clomid, BUT I have had a look online and can't find ANYTHING under Ovamid or Fortune Healthcare. I would NOT take these drugs without supervision from a doctor.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ovamid could just be a brand name, espically as it has come from overseas
Clomid's 'full name' is clomiphene citrate

I have added FF's offical disclaimer on this thread because we would strongly advise anyone not to take drugs without being monitored, especially clomid.
I would strongly advise your friend that if she wants to go onto clomid privately to contact a clinic in the UK to be prescribed and monitored correctly. Was she thinking of using this on it's own or getting drugs as part of a self funded fertility treatment at a clinic 

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

from what she told me she is going to use a clinic but not sure which one as yet as she was under one but was not treated well and is looking else where but would be doing iui n clomid, as they was cheap she chose to buy now rather then wait to make her mid up and then get prescribed yet again. i did say she should wait in case they think she should use some thing else but she is adoment she wants clomid as it did make her ov, shes only done two round on it in the past with other clinic from what i can make out. i just wasnt sure about ovamid being another name for it or not and if they come in yellow or not as from us i fig they might just be the way they do them. its from a chemist there that sum1 else said they used but online.


----------

